# I'm just stuck...



## Mjiolnir (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been with my wife for a total of 9 years, married for 4 of those. To get to the point, she has cheated on me multiple times - but the latest time was the worst. She had a physical relationship with another married man whom is much older. I feel so angry and ticked off when I think about it, and I think about it every single day. I've tried very hard to forgive and move on, but I struggle with it all the time. I love her very much... but I get these uncertain feelings quite often. Should I stay or should I go? Part of me really wants to leave, but I can't bring myself to do it. I don't know if its that I'm afraid to leave or what, but something's gotta give. This is beginning to effect me at my job and people are noticing. I am so worn down. My wife and I talk about it and I tell her that I love her and that I am willing to work this out. Anyone who has been cheated on before knows how difficult it is to let that person back into your life - if you choose to. It takes time and a lot of effort. ANY help and thoughts would mean the world to me.


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

A serial cheater. Yeah I had one of those. Now 3 affairs later and 27 years under my belt I am divorced. Get out now it won't change. I wish I hadn't waited so long. Thought he would change but serial cheaters don't and never will.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Why are you tolerating a relationship like this?

Cheating is one of the worst forms of emotional abuse. I divorced my ex after her 3rd affair. Serial cheaters don't/won't change. They are broken people.

Time to get out. You deserve better.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry you here. You know you deserve better don't you?

Post your story in the infidelity section of the forum. You will get answers from others who have been in your shoes. 

Here read this too... https://7chan.org/lit/src/Robert_Glover_-_No_More_Mr_Nice_Guy.pdf

Good luck


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Mjiolnir said:


> I've been with my wife for a total of 9 years, married for 4 of those. To get to the point, she has cheated on me multiple times - but the latest time was the worst. She had a physical relationship with another married man whom is much older. I feel so angry and ticked off when I think about it, and I think about it every single day. I've tried very hard to forgive and move on, but I struggle with it all the time. I love her very much... but I get these uncertain feelings quite often. Should I stay or should I go? Part of me really wants to leave, but I can't bring myself to do it. I don't know if its that I'm afraid to leave or what, but something's gotta give. This is beginning to effect me at my job and people are noticing. I am so worn down. My wife and I talk about it and I tell her that I love her and that I am willing to work this out. Anyone who has been cheated on before knows how difficult it is to let that person back into your life - if you choose to. It takes time and a lot of effort. ANY help and thoughts would mean the world to me.


I don't think love is in the equation from either of you. She doesn't love you. That part's clear. Also you're using love as a facade because you're afraid and your self worth is damaged IMO. Love yourself and you'll be the man you should be for whoever is with you. Seems too late for that to be her but she doesn't respect you anymore. Without respect there can be no real love.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

You deserve better.


----------



## sadgirl7 (Feb 18, 2014)

First of all, I am so sorry to hear about all of your pain! This breaks my heart! And hearing how much you love her in spite of this is truly inspirational. I have to disagree with a lot of these responses though... I don't think that because she cheated on you like she did, that automatically means that she doesn't love you. Sometimes as humans we tend to hurt the people we love the most, or the ones that love us the most. We are weak. I think that cheating does indicate a problem in the marriage, perhaps a feeling she is missing...emotions not being met..or even a sign of weakness on her part. Cheating is NEVER right regardless of the reason, but I am too much of a hopeless romantic to discount love altogether. I'm not saying you should stay with her, because as I'm sure breaking this vicious cycle would be hard..and gaining back trust for her would be even more of an uphill battle...as it's easier to forgive than it is to forget..I wish you the best, as I said your story breaks my heart! God bless..and I hope you find your right path.


----------



## lfortender (Sep 18, 2012)

If she cheated more than once is not a good idea you keep married. Talk to her, if you love her and if you see her regreting, so try to forgive her. If not, get out and live your life away from her, ok!
Lucky!


----------

